# Getting Back In



## 419deerhunter (Oct 9, 2009)

First off awesome site. Im from N.W Ohio just getting back into archery growing up I was pretty good ages 9-13 won a couple comp. but got seprerated from the sport Im now 29 and getting back into the sport both for target and hunting


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* 419deerhunter. Have fun here.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* 419deerhunter. Have fun here.


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
Welcome to AT


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

:welcome: from Utah


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!I'm from Mansfield, where you from?


----------



## TN.Frank (Sep 9, 2002)

Archery is a lot like Black Powder. Once you do it for any length of time it gets into your blood and you'll always come back eventually. Anyway, Howdy. :smile:


----------



## 419deerhunter (Oct 9, 2009)

BWiz said:


> :welcomesign: to AT!!I'm from Mansfield, where you from?


Originally from Tiffin now live in Toledo


----------



## jjmorrisjr (Feb 8, 2005)

Welcome to AT:smile:


----------

